# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  CAFÉ TRÚC XINH TIAMO - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

*Không Gian Xanh Cổ Điển*
Những hàng trúc được kiến tạo một cách tinh tế bên cạnh hòn non bộ với nhiều loại cây kiểng, dòng suối róc rách âm thanh đủ để bạn cảm nhận thiên nhiên đang thấp thoáng bên mình tại Café Trúc Xinh Tiamo.
Ẩn mình giữa thiên nhiên
Café Trúc Xinh Tiamo nằm trong hẻm số 6B đường Tú Xương (quận 3) có phần tĩnh lặng so với sự náo nhiệt của phố phường. Đến với Trúc Xinh, bạn có thể chọn cho mình một góc nhỏ bình yên giữa thiên nhiên trong khuôn viên gần 500m2. Lối vào Trúc Xinh đi băng qua hành lang nhỏ lát gạch nâu đỏ rêu phong, cạnh đó là đủ loại cây cảnh và các phiến đá hình thù đa dạng.


Với diện tích sân vườn khá lớn, Trúc Xinh Tiamo giúp bạn thoát khỏi sự gò bó chật chội của không gian thường nhật, thỏa sức sáng tạo và bay bổng trong suy nghĩ. Những gốc sứ, khế, vú sữa, mận, cóc, sa kê… hàng chục năm tuổi được chủ nhân ngôi vườn giữ nguyên vẹn để tạo dấu ấn thiên nhiên đậm nét. Cạnh góc sân vườn là một sảnh nhỏ trưng bày nhiều bức tranh phong cảnh, nghệ thuật của các họa sĩ và tên tuổi cùng nhiều cổ vật độc đáo như một thư viện mini cho bạn tham khảo và cảm nhận sự cổ kính của các hiện vật để thấy thời gian như lắng đọng, không gian như nhẹ nhàng hơn.


Quán có không gian đa dạng phù hợp với nhu cầu của bạn, bạn có thể thưởng thức café ở phòng kín được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi, bao gồm cả hệ thống máy chiếu thuyết trình phù hợp cho việc gặp gỡ khách hàng, đối tác. Nếu đi cùng gia đình thì không gian sân vườn sẽ phù hợp với bạn.
Không chỉ là nhu cầu thưởng thức, thư giãn
Chủ nhân của Trúc Xinh Tiamo là nữ diễn viên múa xinh đẹp Thu Hằng. Trải qua 14 năm được đào tạo tại trường múa Tp.HCM, chị đã tham khá nhiều bộ phim điện ảnh và truyền hình, thế nên Trúc Xinh Tiamo đã  trở thành điểm hẹn thu hút khá đông khách là những nghệ sĩ và diễn viên. Ngoài menu thức uống phong phú, đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và giá cả hợp lí, Trúc Xinh Tiamo còn tạo dấu ấn riêng với món cháo Hoàng Gia, đây là món cháo được chế biến bằng phương pháp gia truyền của chủ quán từ lâu đời giúp tăng cường sinh lực nam giới, giúp làn da phụ nữ thêm phần hồng hào, món ăn này đã có từ thời vua Tự Đức, nhiều thực khách rất thú vị với món cháo gia truyền bởi cảm giác lạ nhưng rất ngon. Quán cũng là nơi hợp mặt của các nhóm bạn sinh viên khi học tập và thư giãn.


Cô chủ quán, diễn viên Thu Hằng cho biết: “Mặc dù quán mới khai trương hơn tháng nay nhưng lượng khách hàng, bạn bè đã ủng hộ khá đông. Hy vọng Trúc Xinh Tiamo không chỉ tạo dấu ấn thuận lợi trên bước đầu khởi nghiệp của một người trẻ như em mà còn là nơi ấm áp của các bạn sinh viên làm thêm, một không gian thư thái của những ai yêu cà phê giữa chốn phố phường náo nhiệt”.



Thông tin liên hệ:
Cà Phê Trúc Xinh Tiamo
Địa chỉ: 6B Tú Xương - Phường 7 - Quận 3 - Tp.HCM
Điện thoại: (08) 3932 2899

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

